# DVD (disc1) as repository to install packages



## zeusys (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi.
I'm new to FreeBSD. I'm installing FreeBSD 10.1 using DVD ISO (2.5GB).
I want to install packages from disc1 during installation and in first shell that installation gives me before first restart.

I don't know which of the devices in /dev points to DVD, and how to configure pkg(8) to identify disc1 (DVD) as a repository. It's because I don't have internet connection and I need some packages to be installed on this system.

Please guide me
Thanks


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 23, 2015)

Take a look at the 10.1-RELEASE errata.  You can find it at https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.1R/errata.html.  There are some instructions there on how to  install packages from the DVD.

As a general rule of thumb, keep in mind that the DVD packages will always be outdated.  Without an Internet connection, it makes sense to use them but normally you would want the most recent packages from the public repositories.


----------



## zeusys (Jun 29, 2015)

I followed the instruction in https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.1R/errata.html. But I'm facing with an issue.


```
# pkg install xorg-server xorg gnome2
Updating FreeBSD_install_cdrom repository catalogue...
pkg: file:///dist/packages/FreeBSD:10:amd64/meta.txz: No such file or directory
repository FreeBSD_install_cdrom has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: file:///dist/packages/FreeBSD:10:amd64/packagesite.txz: No such file or directory
Unable to update repository FreeBSD_install_cdrom
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: Repository FreeBSD_install_cdrom cannot be opened. 'pkg update' required
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'xorg-server' have been found in the repositories
```

How should I fix this?


----------



## zeusys (Jun 29, 2015)

Sorry, but I resolved the above issue by creating a file in /etc/pkg/cdrom.conf with these contents :

```
FreeBSD_install_cdrom: {
  url: "file:///dist/packages/freebsd\:10\:x86\:64",
  mirror_type: "none",
  enabled: yes
}
```

Then I executed these commands :

```
[root@mybsd ~]# pkg clean -a
[root@mybsd ~]# pkg fetch -a
Updating FreeBSD_install_cdrom repository catalogue...
FreeBSD_install_cdrom repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
No packages are required to be fetched.
Check the integrity of packages downloaded? [y/N]: y
Integrity check was successful.
```

Then

```
[root@mybsd ~]# pkg install xorg gnome2
Updating FreeBSD_install_cdrom repository catalogue...
FreeBSD_install_cdrom repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
cannot install package xorg, remove it from request? [Y/n]: n
pkg: cannot solve job using SAT solver
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```

But I checked for already installed packages and there is no sign of gnome or xorg

```
[root@mybsd ~]# pkg info
bash-4.3.39                    The GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
gettext-runtime-0.19.4         GNU gettext runtime libraries and programs
indexinfo-0.2.3                Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
kbproto-1.0.6                  KB extension headers
libX11-1.6.2_2,1               X11 library
libXau-1.0.8_2                 Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXdmcp-1.1.1_2               X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXext-1.3.2_2,1              X11 Extension library
libXrandr-1.4.2_2              X Resize and Rotate extension library
libXrender-0.9.8_2             X Render extension library
libpthread-stubs-0.3_6         This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
libxcb-1.10_2                  The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxml2-2.9.2_1                XML parser library for GNOME
nano-2.4.1                     Nano's ANOther editor, an enhanced free Pico clone
pkg-1.5.4                      Package manager
randrproto-1.4.0               Randr extension headers
renderproto-0.11.1             RenderProto protocol headers
xextproto-7.3.0                XExt extension headers
xproto-7.0.26                  X11 protocol headers
xrandr-1.4.2                   Primitive command line interface to the RandR extension
zsh-5.0.6_2                    The Z shell
```

I tried to install some example package to see if repository properly configured. I installed zsh successfully.
What is the problem and how I can fix it?


----------



## mtov (Apr 3, 2016)

I do not know if this still interesting for anybody. But I like the name of the thread.
I'm evaluating the product for a system that has no internet connection and I did it this way:
(some steps are bit different, I hope everybody gets the idea)

```
mkdir /media/cdrom
mount_cd9660 /dev/cd0 /media/cdrom
setenv REPOS_DIR /media/cdrom/packages/repos
ln -s /media/cdrom /dist
pkg install xorg-server
pkg install xorg
pkg gnome3

pkg list|grep xorg
pkg info xorg
pkg info|grep xorg
```

etc.

You may need to use export instead of setenv if you are not using csh but sh or something else.

`pkg -l` is not working. It does not list xorg. `pkg list` does something, but it is not listed in `man pkg`.

Using FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1


----------

